# Everything's Going My Way!!



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I'm happy to report that since beginning Armour I am back amongst the living.My last labs on 88mcg Synthroid were
8/2011(still waiting for antibodies test)
VITAMIN D, 25 HYDROXY 28.6 30.0 - 100.0 
TSH 0.54 0.35 - 3.30mcIU/mL 
Free T4 0.83 0.56 - 1.64ng/dL 
Free T3 2.8 2.3 - 4.2pg/mL 
The next day I started Armour at 60mg.I tanked in the afternoon and took another 15mg. Now I'm taking 75mg in the morning and 15mg in the afternoon. That is what my Dr suggested and seems to be is working for me. It's been a week,my BP is 110/70 and pulse 72. I'll get retested in a few weeks but I'm optimistic this will be the answer for me. Already my peeling red cuticles are healing and hey, I'm going to the gym again. 
I want to thank all the people who post problems and solutions here creating a wealth of information, support, and concern. Without it I wouldn't have been able to advocate for myself to my Dr in a well informed and articulate manner.
A heartfelt thank you to you all!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope, I hope, I hope!! arty0030: Don't they say anything we can dream or imagine, we can attain? You give me reason to continue hoping - I, too, want to say in a few months that things are going well.

Congratulations! I'm proud and happy for you - I just want to join you!!

I remember you asking about the best way to take Amour but I'm wondering if you asked your doctor for it or your doctor recommended it? What does it take to get Armour?

hugs1


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I had a real heart to heart with her when I felt so bad on 88mcg.She suggested I might want to go back to alternating between 100 and 88mcg or she could add Cytomel and I said I wanted Armour since it had T4 and T3. She admitted it was a bit out of her range but I needed it because my Endo appt won't be until Dec.No way could I go that long...not even another day.She had other patients who had normal range labs but weren't converting T4 . So we worked out a conversion from the chart she had. We knew I had to be between parameters so she gave me 2 doses. Seems to work. This has been an incredible learning experience but if I didn't know about not converting T4 I would be quite miserable thinking all my symptoms were something else. Sometimes you as a patient have to put it all together.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome! How many days have you been taking it? Any side effects?

I didn't feel well at 60mg (for a few days) but 90mg was just a little too much. A little too revved most of the day and STARVING every 2 hours. We've had to back down to 75mg and try to go up again later. Do you feel better splitting your dose? I took the 75mg in the AM today, and am very achy this afternoon. However, 15mg in the afternoon (around 2:30pm) seemed to keep me up at night (or something did anyway). Any tidbits of info or insights you may have would be so helpful!!


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

It's been a week. So far so good. I was on 100mcg Synthroid a while back just trying to get my T4 and T3 up but my TSH was lower and over time my T's were dropping too so I figured the end game was all about T3. On the Synthroid I had heated up a lot and may have been irritable but I had energy. Dr dropped me to 88mcg and I tanked, gained weight, ugh. Compared to the Synthroid I have had no side effects. I haven't tried taking all 90mg in the morning yet. It'll be nice if I can do that and it carry me through the whole day. Today I figured I'd take my dose at 4:30am and then I took the 15 at 11:00. No afternoon snooze and I figure I'll be tired around 9pm. I haven't had trouble sleeping but I like to go to bed around 9:30. I think this will work. I'm happy my BP is so low.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

My energy has tanked the past few days taking the 75mg, and so has my brain function (soooo foggy and depressed).

I started work in a week and get up around 5:30. I might try taking my first pill then and then second one around 10:30-11:30 am. Maybe it won't effect my sleep as much.

Any change in your appetite? That is was really bothered me. I could have waited out the restlessness, but the starving every 2 hours was just too much. Hopefully starting at 75 and working my way up will help with the side effects.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I'm not more hungry,but I'm not craving sweets and salt.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to say, it's now 7:40 and I'm getting tired. There may be something to timing this, at least for me, taking it late morning instead of 3:00. I spoke to a pharmacist about this and she said that some people need to split doses so I may be one of them. Again we are alldifferent with different needs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> Well, I'm happy to report that since beginning Armour I am back amongst the living.My last labs on 88mcg Synthroid were
> 8/2011(still waiting for antibodies test)
> VITAMIN D, 25 HYDROXY 28.6 30.0 - 100.0
> TSH 0.54 0.35 - 3.30mcIU/mL
> ...


This sure is wondeful news! It happens to be true; nothing can heal w/o sufficient T3.

Please stay in touch.


----------

